# Trainer ?



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

So anyone have some suggestions of anyone to help train my Brit.... I am getting frustrated and the lack of knowledge and the time I need to invest is showing. I am not a wealthy man, so although I am wanting to get my dog trained and *willing to pay*, I dont have a bottomless wallet 

Thank you for some names /contact

Wally


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Keny Glass**** runs Brittanies.
http://www.lostarrowgundogs.com/


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

Kenny knows his stuff Wally.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

cool... I appreciate the suggestion, but $600 per month is a bit above my price range unfortunately, otherwise would be calling him up.


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

What problems are you having?


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

Whats the problem the dog is having? I do training sessions that could help you put the dog on the right track.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

guner said:


> So anyone have some suggestions of anyone to help train my Brit.... I am getting frustrated and the lack of knowledge and the time I need to invest is showing. I am not a wealthy man, so although I am wanting to get my dog trained and *willing to pay*, I dont have a bottomless wallet
> 
> Thank you for some names /contact
> 
> Wally


Where do ya live? 
Depending where ya live I might have something that will help ya out... No money just some work....


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks guys ..... I am just trying to get her settled down and would be pulling my hair out (if I had any! :lol: )

I think my biggest problem is that every book I have read and the minimal experience I have had in training has all been toward puppies, I just cant seem to get the same principals to work like they should. It's been a few weeks and she is only just coming to her name called. it's not an intelligence thing she really figures things out and finds ever new devious was to get into things.

I get the feeling that she has had minimal associations with people and the people who had her before only were keeping her for breeding/selling pups. gave her to me before she was ever bred though. I just got her fixed so am hoping she might slow down a bit.

Oh and Tak, I am up in West Jordan, But am down your way a couple times a month seeing my Family. AKA your old football coach :shock:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Well drop me a line and I would be more than happy to give ya a hand.... But what is the problem?


----------



## keny glasscock (Jan 20, 2009)

guner said:


> Thanks guys ..... I am just trying to get her settled down and would be pulling my hair out (if I had any! :lol: )
> 
> I think my biggest problem is that every book I have read and the minimal experience I have had in training has all been toward puppies, I just cant seem to get the same principals to work like they should. It's been a few weeks and she is only just coming to her name called. it's not an intelligence thing she really figures things out and finds ever new devious was to get into things.
> 
> ...


A lot of times it's just getting a different pair of eyes on the dog. Also getting a direction to work in instead of hit and miss. I can work a deal with you where we meet once a week and I'll give you a set of task to accomplish during the following week. Ask Mike Kinghorn if this approach works. He's Dogs and Doubles on the Utah forum don't know if he's on here.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Kenny
That would be amazing... pm sent and Thanks !!

And to those who have asked..... she is just so high strung I have have an extremely hard to just getting her to hold still long enough for anything, jumping up pacing back and forth in front of my door for an hour solid....


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Throw the books out.... Not that they are not good but if your like me I have to be hands on. Yup if I don't take it apart it aint gettin put back together.

Get out there with Keny and keep your mouth shut and ears open! And if oyu get a chance smack the ugly off the ol fart..... Wait that is an all day thing!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow Take Now theres the pot callin the kettel.. ahhh I mean thanks for the info :wink: :lol: 

Dont worry Mouth shut, ears open...... hope ya dont tell me to chew gum to, i'd fall over


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

guner said:


> Wow Take Now theres the pot callin the kettel.. ahhh I mean thanks for the info :wink: :lol:
> 
> Dont worry Mouth shut, ears open...... hope ya dont tell me to chew gum to, i'd fall over


No chew Skoal.... Now who are you?


----------

